# Dunham Hardwoods - Amazing Customer Service!



## lab7654 (Mar 31, 2012)

Great find! Right now I'm looking around for lumber mills, and I've only found one. Hopefully it's a winner. A good lumber mill is basically the foundation for woodworking, unless you cut and mill your own lumber… without it, you're left with wood that it just a pain to work with and doesn't look nearly as well as it should.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice review. I see you're from Syracuse, I grew up there and am now in the Binghamton area. Mind if I ask what the shipping was on that 55bf order?


----------



## gildedrain (Oct 12, 2012)

@BinghamtonEd: The shipping costs are based on weight and weither the bundle is over 5' in length. So some species are going to be heavier than others.

I ordered 30bf 4/4 Q/S White Oak, 15bf 5/4 Q/S White Oak, and 10bf 4/4 Poplar. And my project allowed me to accept 5' lengths and under.

Shipping as ordered was estimated at: $78.20
Shipping with over 5' lengths was estimated at: $102.80

UPS charged $7.50 per package that is over 5' in length. He doesn't add extra, he just passes the $7.50 onto the customer, which is fair, in my opinion. I've seen some mills adding to this already painful fee.

The exact shipping won't be known until he weighs the packaged order, but this was close enough for me to compare prices with other mills.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Not bad, their prices with shipping are about what I pay down here at my local place. If you're ever down in the Binghamton/Owego area, swing by Southern Tier Hardwoods. .


----------



## robdem (Apr 7, 2011)

gildedrain you can also try Lakeshore hardwood in pulaski ny .I have not used them but but friend of mine have and have had good results and loved the wood


----------



## gildedrain (Oct 12, 2012)

@All: I've edited the preface of this review. (see above)

@robdem: I'm reluctant to say so, but Lakeshore Hardwoods is the lumber mill I've been disappointed with. It's not a bad mill and I'm sure a lot of woodworkers are perfectly happy shopping there. It's just not a good match for me. They just opened a sister store in Victor, NY so it looks like they're doing well business-wise and I wish them the best of luck.

That being said, I'm going to continue my quest to find those mythical lumber mills you only see on TV shows where the celebrity host is the only customer on site and the owner is the one driving the forklift to pull out full flitches for him to look through.


----------



## jtriggs (Dec 13, 2007)

gildedrain, you found my secret spot!!

I've been going to Dunham's for about 10 years. I was just there a month ago picking up a large order for a couple remodeling projects around the house. Zach is just as helpful in person.

I look forward to going there and smelling the sawdust and sorting through the nice selection of lumber. They've always got some exotics on hand that are fun to look through. I just picked up some lacewood because it was so beautiful. I have no planes for it but know I'll find something.

I grew up about an hour from there and now live about 3 1/2 hours away but it's only a little out of my way when I go back to the old homestead to see the relatives, so that's handy.

Frankly I'm disappointed in myself for not thinking of reviewing Dunham's. I'm sure glad you thought of it.
Jon


----------



## robdem (Apr 7, 2011)

gilderain sorry to here that guys from my club here in long island that have used him where very happy . Guess I'am lucky I have great hardwood dealer here in long island called robert's yardman very help full and you can walk around and look all you want no rush .


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Sorry to hear something negative about Lakeshore Hardwoods. 
I have bought quite a bit of quality lumber from them when they come to "The WoodWorking Shows" here in West Springfield MA , and their people are top notch and very helpful (at the shows) at least : )
Glad you found your "Happy Place" : )


----------



## gildedrain (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey everyone. Just posting to let you know I updated this review now that I've received the lumber I ordered. I had a great experience buying from this mill, the quality of the wood is more than I expected, and the customer service was incredible.


----------

